# RAM-Disk für Ubuntu



## fac3l3ss (16. November 2011)

*RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Hallo,
gibt es einen einfachen und idiotensicheren Weg um Ubuntu(in meinem Falle ElementaryOS) auf einer RAM-Disk zu installeren?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kress (16. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Meinst du eine direkte Installation oder als virtuelle Maschine?
Eine Ram-Disk ist ja nicht anderes als eine Festplatte im Ram, die ja erst nach dem Programmstart gefüllt wird.

Ich hatte selbst mal aus Spaß Ubuntu auf meine Ram-Disk gesetzt, ging schon sehr flott, aber auch kein Wunder bei >3000mb/s read/write.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Als "direkte" Installation.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst mit Linux anfange 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kress (16. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Ich hab mal etwas gegoogelt, es scheint schon Programme zu geben, die beim Systemstart eine Partition im Ram erstellen und das Os dort hinein laden, jedoch soll es sehr umständlich sein und sei den Aufwand nicht wert. In eine SSD zu investieren (falls noch nicht vorhanden), erscheint mir sinnvoller, da eine SSD auch schnell genug ist. Außerdem dauert es auch etwas länger, bis der Bootloader das gesamte Os in den Ram geladen hat, bis dahin ist es wohl mehrfach gebootet.


----------



## spionkaese (16. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Als "direkte" Installation.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst mit Linux anfange
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Wie das denn?
Willst du die Daten immer aus der Festplatte in den Ram kopieren?
Dann viel Spass beim Boot 
Ne RAM Disk lässt mit tmpfs erstellen,
in /etc/fstab eintragen oder mounten.


----------



## Jimini (16. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Es wird sich schätzungsweise nicht sonderlich viel nehmen, ob der Kernel beim Booten eine Ramdisk erstellt (das Basteln von einer customisierten Ramdisk kann übrigens ziemlich nervig sein, es erfordert jedenfalls recht gute Linux-Kenntnisse) und dann alles da rein mountet oder ob das System normal gebootet wird. So oder so brauchst du jedenfalls zumindest eine Bootpartition. Mit 4GB RAM sollte so etwas schon funktionieren - es gibt natürlich noch spezielle Distributionen, die noch wesentlich schlanker sind, ich ging jetzt von einem normalen Gentoo ohne GUI aus.
Abgesehen davon sind solche Spielereien mit Ubuntu so eine Sache - es ist generell leichter, ein System entsprechend zu installieren als Ubuntu aufzusetzen und dann "zurechtzufriemeln". 
Ich würde mir den Aufwand sparen - ein normales Linux-System bootet von einer HDD teilweise schon in deutlich unter 20 Sekunden, mit einer SSD dürfte das so schnell gehen, dass du da kaum noch nennenswert optimieren kannst. Die Wartesekunden des Bootmanagers herunterzusetzen dürfte am meisten bringen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (16. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird sich schätzungsweise nicht sonderlich viel nehmen, ob der Kernel beim Booten eine Ramdisk erstellt (das Basteln von einer customisierten Ramdisk kann übrigens ziemlich nervig sein, es erfordert jedenfalls recht gute Linux-Kenntnisse) und dann alles da rein mountet oder ob das System normal gebootet wird. So oder so brauchst du jedenfalls zumindest eine Bootpartition. Mit 4GB RAM sollte so etwas schon funktionieren - es gibt natürlich noch spezielle Distributionen, die noch wesentlich schlanker sind, ich ging jetzt von einem normalen Gentoo ohne GUI aus.
> Abgesehen davon sind solche Spielereien mit Ubuntu so eine Sache - es ist generell leichter, ein System entsprechend zu installieren als Ubuntu aufzusetzen und dann "zurechtzufriemeln".
> Ich würde mir den Aufwand sparen - ein normales Linux-System bootet von einer HDD teilweise schon in deutlich unter 20 Sekunden, mit einer SSD dürfte das so schnell gehen, dass du da kaum noch nennenswert optimieren kannst. Die Wartesekunden des Bootmanagers herunterzusetzen dürfte am meisten bringen
> 
> MfG Jimini



Joa, Ubuntu ist dafür ungünstig. Mein Arch war nach der Installation <1GB gross, inzwischen aber auch deutlich angewachsen.Trotzdem ist es in 17 s mit Gnome und allem hochgefahren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*



Jimini schrieb:


> (...)


 OK, danke.
Ich habe nunmal 16GB RAM aber keine SSD 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (17. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> OK, danke.
> Ich habe nunmal 16GB RAM aber keine SSD
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Es ist ja grundsätzlich möglich. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, was du mit einem System, welches größtenteils im RAM läuft, machen möchtest. Beim Laden hast du wie gesagt keine Vorteile - es würde sich höchstens bei einem System lohnen, das durchläuft. Wobei man auch nicht wirklich von "lohnen" sprechen kann - erstens sind die Auswirkungen nur beim Laden von Programmen spürbar und zweitens bedeutet ein Shutdown oder unfreiwilliger Reboot, dass alles weg ist.
Die Antwort auf deinen Originalpost lautet demnach leider "nein".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dragonix (17. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Wenns wirklich nur ums starten geht:
e4rat (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ext4 verwendest . Macht zwar nicht genau das was du willst (keine Ramdisk), macht aber das von dir gewünschte (was für ein Satz..).
Bei Ubuntu ist afaik sogar was änliches dabei.

Und @Jimni: Natürlich lohnt sich das. Zumindest wenn die Daten sequentiell gelesen werden (was e4rat kann, e4rat hat ein Programm dabei, dass die Daten passend auf die HDD geschrieben werden), und das geht doch etwas flotter als der zufällige Zugriff, der außerdem erst dann erfolgt, wenns eigentlich schon zu spät ist (nämlich dann, wenn ein Prozess auf die Daten wartet).


----------



## blackout24 (18. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Ubuntu geht aber bei Arch kannst du Deamons backgrounden. 
Während dem Boot klappert der PC ja alles ab fährt das Netzwerk hoch, startet DBus etc. 
Werden Deamons gebackgrounded wartet der PC nicht mit dem weiterbooten bis der Schritt erfolgreich war.
Dabei sollte man aber aufpassen, dass man nicht Sachen backgrounded die später benötigt werden für andere
Sache zu starten und bis dahin noch nicht hochgefahren sind. Spart so nochmal an Bootzeit.

Die RAM Disk müsste doch bei jedem Power Off weg sein oder?

@Dragonix
Das macht Ubuntu eigentlich schon. Von Haus aus ist ureadahead installiert.


----------



## Jimini (18. November 2011)

*AW: RAM-Disk für Ubuntu*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Die RAM Disk müsste doch bei jedem Power Off weg sein oder?


Richtig, aber es müsste möglich sein, da mit Hibernate zu arbeiten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

das host system muss irgendwann neustarten da ist das system weg. hybernate bringt dir rein garnichts. was möglich wäre, wäre ein eigenständiger rechner it ramdisk system den du das betriebssystem anfütterst und er das system nur so lange braucht wie der ram läuft. danach ist wieder alles beim alten. alternativ könntest du das ganze system per dump aus dem ram holen und wieder einspielen. aber vllt gibst du uns einen einblick eas du mache willst, da findet sich evtl schneller ne lösung.


----------

